# The Gushing Rotring Rapidograph



## Skyfire (Dec 20, 2007)

The mechanical pen known as the Rotring Rapidograph was recommended to me as they are virtually maintenance free as opposed to the Koh-I-Noor brand.

The problem I have is that the ink just gushes out of the pen like a broken water main.  No matter how fast I am, I get blobs of ink on the page, all over the pen point, and on my fingers.  Any advice other than "use a different pen"?  This was a fair investment on my part.


----------

